
Your personal corkboard - t3rcio
http://corkboard.me/
======
citizenkeys
Great, except people don't use stickies on a corkboard. They use push-pins. If
you had custom push-pins, that would add something aesthetically. Also, if you
could embed something on the corkboard, like a scribd document, that'd be very
useful.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> people don't use stickies on a corkboard. They use push-pins.

Don't judge me.

------
aquark
I've tried various to-do managers, notes apps, etc over the years. Everything
from Google tasks to 37 signals stuff, Remember the Milk, etc, etc. Nothing
has stuck for me.

Until this. Don't know what it is about it, perhaps the free form nature of
the UI, but it is one of the tabs I keep open all the time with a big pile of
'to-do' items on.

My main concern is actually having it just disappear! I'd like to see the
opportunity to pay for it just to know there is an account there and be more
assured it will stay around.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
This makes me happy. If you had to name a price what would it be?

~~~
aquark
Something in the $4.99 a month range would be a no-brainer.

Going forward I'd see the most important features to add as:

* some _simple_ text formatting: bold, italics, bullet points. * clickable URLs (opening in a new tab) * a way to cycle throw the Z-order of the stickies, I keep moving them around to uncover the ones underneath * fixing the weird bug where by new stickies appear off screen sometimes (Chrome 12 on Windows 7) * Iframe integration -- let me create a sticky that embeds an arbitrary iframe. This would open up a whole pile of possibilities. * Integration with a mobile app that replaces the corkboard metaphor with a simple pile of notes.

~~~
greengirl512
Except for the mobile app, everything you want is right here:
<http://www.spaaze.com/>

------
there
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1962554>

~~~
icco
Ya, I was about to say, I saw this at least a year ago. Doesn't seem to have
changed much.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
It was released Dec. 2nd, so not that long. There are competitors. Big things
coming soon.

~~~
icco
Hasn't the project been live for much longer than that? I feel like I used it
a long time ago... maybe it was one of these competitors you speak of...

~~~
crag
This sort of reminds of something I saw in the Lively Kernel
(<http://labs.oracle.com/projects/lively/>) a while ago.

------
keyle
Good stuff.

In terms of UX I'd propose one small change. Creating a new post-it by a
simple click is too easy and becomes too accidental. An alternative way might
be best.

Also ideally, implementing ctrl+z/y for undo/redo would be a big plus.

But good stuff.

------
hos9988
Beats the one we hacked together over here a bit back, although we've got
pins. <http://corknik.com>

------
swirlee
This is cool. Realtime? Awesome.

Some thoughts:

* As others have mentioned, it's too easy to single-click accidentally and create a note.

* Pasting a URL to an image isn't discoverable. An explicit button for this on the toolbar, or one that appears when a new note is created, would be better.

* That aside, I really, really want to be able to just drag and drop images from my computer onto the page.

* As others have noted I wish I could zoom out to see more notes. The "map" is a good start but I think it should be fully zoomable.

* Chat is cool but it sort of takes you out of the experience. Try experimenting with integrating the chat into the corkboard metaphor, maybe: Instead of a pop-up in the lower-left corner, let me create post-its that are actually live chat rooms.

Anyway, this is a great start. I hope you keep improving it!

------
pak
What's with having to drag to pan? Is there some reason you decided to not use
native scrolling?

~~~
ac2u
Just a guess... but I'd say they wanted to make it tablet-friendly.

~~~
ilikepi
Hmm...doesn't seem to play well with Safari on iOS...no obvious way to move or
resize a sticky.

~~~
crag
But it is working fine on Safari on OSX. Something the dev needs to look at.

------
saljam
This is pretty amazing. Very well done!

It would be fantastic if it had a Gmaps-style zoom feature. A ZUI of a sort.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooming_user_interface>

(I added this comment to the HN corkboard above but it got removed very soon
afterwards!)

Edit: This was already suggested in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1963075>

------
healthyhippo
I really liked this, until I used the shared HN one and it got really laggy /
Chrome kill button came up

------
MatthewB
I like it. I don't think this will replace my stickies in OSX dashboard...but
overall well done.

------
hammock
HN official corkboard

<http://corkboard.me/jm6XtCnV8k>

~~~
rhizome
everything disappeared when I dragged the viewport/board.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
What browser were you on?

~~~
rhizome
Chrome 10.0.648.205 on Ubuntu 10.10 with Adblock (which sometimes gives me
wonkiness)

------
Hominem
Very cool, I wrote something similar for my company's clients to annotate
various online documents. The UI on corkboard is nicer but I have
arrows,drawing tools and you can rotate the notes around so text can vertical
if you want.

------
corin_
I like it as a demo, but if I were ever to actually use it I would want to
have an account, a login, not just a URL to bookmark.

That said, don't know if I would find something like this useful if I were to
try using it.

------
krat0sprakhar
Looks awesome. I small issue though: I tried collaborating with a friend and
everytime I have to hit refresh to see the changes he has made. I'm not sure
if this is intended.

------
tomjen3
I love it, but it would be awesome if there was some way to persist the
corkboard. As a minimum save the url in a long term cookie or something.

But definitely useful.

------
beck5
What is it built in?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
Rails and Javascript (about 93% Javascript) with python app handling real time
updating.

------
lotu
Wow, if you step back and to the right the post it notes look real like they
are really on your screen. Neat.

------
aith
A timeline would be a great feature too. Being able to scroll back to my old
notes and check things.

------
toblender
Wow I thought about making something similar, but you guys hit it out of the
park!

